# Water drops on apple



## hqphotography (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## USM IS (Apr 6, 2010)

A twist on the subject.......Mike


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 6, 2010)

cool stuff
did you just wet the apple?


----------



## stone_family3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Love the water collecting near the stem.


----------



## hqphotography (Apr 6, 2010)

carlos91 said:


> cool stuff
> did you just wet the apple?


I put the apple in a bowl in the sink. Then I turned the fawcett on real slow so just a few drops were coming out on top of the apple. Then I took about 200 shots to only get one that I liked!


----------



## USM IS (Apr 6, 2010)

hqphotography said:


> carlos91 said:
> 
> 
> > cool stuff
> ...



Sometimes that is what it takes, stick to it till you got it, well done.....Mike


----------

